

Back up your Mac using Time Machine to TonidoPlug - codemechanic
http://www.tonido.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=1005

======
chrisbolt
Does it make anyone else nervous when they have to enable a hack
(TMShowUnsupportedNetworkVolumes) to make their _backups_ work?

~~~
moe
Not in this case. All this does is enable Time Machine to see _all_ network
drives instead of only those advertising themselves with a certain magic
handshake.

It's a bit annoying but hey, somehow apple must sell those Time Capsules,
right? $250 in profit per shot is nothing to sneeze at after all (cf. "printer
cartridges")

~~~
joezydeco
There's a UI advantage to that handshake, too. You get the drive icon showing
up on the desktop as a Time Machine drive instead of a standard USB disk,
right?

------
fierarul
>Your backup might fail if your computer's name contains apostrophes (which is
default in Mac OS X).

How hard could it be to fix this ? It looks like a sloppy script, not sure one
should rely their backups on this.

------
codemechanic
afraid of hack from hacker news reader:)

